# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Sondazhi: Shqipëria, vendi më racist në Europë

## Archon

Një sondazh ndërkombëtar me të dhëna të mbledhura nga World Value Survey dhe të përpunuara nga Washington Post zbulon se Shqipëria është vendi më racist në Europë dhe nga më racistët në mbarë botën.

Sondazhi tenton të bëjë një lidhje mes zhvillimit ekonomik dhe qenies tolerant.

Kështu, vendet më tolerante në botë janë vendet nordike, Britania e Madhe dhe disa nga ish- kolonitë e saj, SHBA, Kanadaja dhe Australia.

Vende me tolerancë të lartë janë edhe vendet e Amerikës Latine, ku përjashtim bën Venezuela.

Vendi i parë për intolerancë është Hong Kongu, por vendet që e pasojnë janë të gjitha vende në zhvillim. Më pas janë Bangladeshi, Jordania dhe India.

Vendet e dala nga ish- Bashkimi Sovjetik janë relativisht tolerante, ndërkohë që janë më shumë raciste vendet e Ballkanit. Sipas Washington Post kjo mund të ketë lidhje me luftërat në këtë rajon. Megjithatë vendi që spikat me racizmin e tij është Shqipëria, që nuk është përfshirë në luftëra./ep

*TEMA*

----------


## drague

greqia nuk qenka ne liste o grekofil?

mjere ato shqiptare qe e heqin ne kurriz.

----------


## Archon

> greqia nuk qenka ne liste o grekofil?
> 
> mjere ato shqiptare qe e heqin ne kurriz.


Kush e zuri ne goje greqine mo
Sondazhi  eshte realizuar nga Washington Post dhe se them une kete gje.

----------


## Ziti

Mos u trembni nga kjo gje. te gjithe jane rraciste. shikoni si jetojne zezaket, emigrantet ne amerike, france, greqi. te gjithe neper geto, te varfer, shumica te papune. ndersa ne shqiperi toleranca eshte aq e madhe sa qe jevgjit behen edhe ministra. bejne biznes, pasurohen.

----------


## Scion

Dikush po luan ketu me gjuhen ose gazetaruci debil ka perkethyer keq artikullin.

Postimi origjinal.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/...ant-countries/

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/201...cist-countries




> The study found the most intolerant nation was Hong Kong with 71.8 percent, followed closely by Bangladesh with 71.7 percent, Jordan with 51.4 percent and India with 43.5 percent.


Tjetra, Greqia nuk eshte futur ne rankim ndaj insinuimet ne kete rast jane sipas qejfit.

Keshtu, ja dhe nje lajm PLEHRE nga plehrat Temes.

----------


## Archon

> Dikush po luan ketu me gjuhen ose gazetaruci debil ka perkethyer keq artikullin.
> 
> Postimi origjinal.
> 
> http://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/201...cist-countries
> 
> 
> 
> Keshtu, ja dhe nje lajm PLEHRE nga plehrat Temes.


Po thote ne Europe dhe jo ne bote,,,,,asnje nga keto qe permend ti sjane ne europe.

Ja dhe artikulli origjinal:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/...ant-countries/

----------


## AlbaneZ

Tema qe te hapin barkun... Lexoini njehere vete,te pakten gjysmen dhe vereni ne pune llogjiken,pastaj shiko nese ia vlen apo jo ta hapesh si teme ketu!!

Qe nga titulli duket qe jane budallalliqe..

----------


## Archon

> Tjetra, Greqia nuk eshte futur ne rankim ndaj insinuimet ne kete rast jane sipas qejfit.
> 
> Keshtu, ja dhe nje lajm PLEHRE nga plehrat Temes.


Tamam logjike prej femije,"kam ngelur ne klase por ska gje se ka ngelur edhe fqinji"

----------


## Akili-A

kete e kemi thene ne cdo teme.  edhe pa ditur sondazhin, ne e dime qe shqiptaret jane intolerant dhe racist.

duken shqiptaret nga mentaliteti , te gjithe flasin per gjakun, lashtesine, pellazget etj, me qellim perfitimin e privilegjeve dhe autoritetit pa merite pune, por nepermjet teorise se races.

----------


## Akili-A

> Tamam logjike prej femije,"kam ngelur ne klase por ska gje se ka ngelur edhe fqinji"


me mire te vdesi lopa e komshiut, sesa te pjelli lopa ime.



nuk eshte llogjike femije, por llogjike e katundareve te keqinj ne shpirt, e te djallezuar.

----------


## Archon

> me mire te vdesi lopa e komshiut, sesa te pjelli lopa ime.
> 
> 
> 
> nuk eshte llogjike femije, por llogjike e katundareve te keqinj ne shpirt, e te djallezuar.


Tamam kjo eshte ajo qe te ben te mos ecesh kurre perpara

----------


## the admiral

personalisht nuk cuditem.
qe shqiptaret jane njerezit me raciste qe kam njohur, kete e kam thene me kohe.
jemi nje nje mikropopull plot me paragjykime brenda nesh e jo me per te tjeret.
jo malok, jo katundar ehuuuu. mire qe nuk ka emigrante ne shqiperi, se nuk e di sa do kishin hequr.
une vehte si shkodran e pranoj qe banoret e fshatrave shihen si njerez inferiore ne shkoder. gjithashtu tiranesit i shohin si te tille ""maloket"".

----------


## Archon

*Shqipëria, ndër vendet më raciste të botës* 

Ndërsa SHBA, Britania dhe Brazili janë ndër vendet më tolerante të botës, nuk është e rekomandueshme që të zhvendosesh për të jetuar në Indi, Hong Kong apo edhe Shqipëri, nëse ngjyra e lëkurës nuk është e njëjtë me atë të banorëve vendas. 

Arsyeja është e thjeshtë. Vendi i dytë më i populluar i botës dhe shteti nën sovranitetin formal të Kinës, janë ndër më racistët në botë.

Ndonëse një shkallë më poshtë, Shqipëria gjithashtu figuron në “listën e kuqe”, të atyre vendeve ku është racizmi është një fenomen ndër më të përhapurit.

Ishte një studim i “Washington Post”, i përqendruar në 80 vende, ai që nxorri në dritë këto rezultate.

E përdishmja amerikane, duke realizuar një numër telefonatash të rastësishme në secilin shtet, pyeste personat se cilët nuk do të dëshironte të kishte fqinj pranë shtëpisë së tyre dhe në Indi, Jordani, Hong Kong e Bangladesh, nga lista me disa mundësi, më shumë se gjysma thanë se nuk do të dëshironin një person të një race tjetër.



Vendet arabe, si Egjipti, Irani e Arabia Saudite apo me një ndienjë të fuqishme përkatësie kombëtare, si Korea e Jugut, Shqipëria e Vietnami, vinin më pas në listë, me 30-40% të të anketuarve që nuk i duan për fqinj personat e një race tjetër.

Franca, si një shtet multikulturor, bie në sy për faktin se mbi 20% e të anketuarve u shprehën se nuk do të dëshironin për fqinj një person të një etnie tjetër.

Vendet më mirë të pozicionuara, ku nga anketimi i kryer me telefonata u evidentua shprehja më e vogël e racizmit, ishin SHBA, Kanada, Brazili, Argjentina, Britania e Madhe, Suedia, Norvegjia apo Australia. /

* Top Channel*

----------


## the admiral

kjo puna e hong kongut me duket budallallek fare.
HK eshte nje nder vendet me te favorshme ne bote per te hapur biznes. ndoshta me i favorshmi ne absolut.

----------


## Mike Oldfield

Nqs eshte i vertete, keto qe na paskan "bere" kete sondazh, do te thosha minimalja jane FELLIQESIRA e maksimalja jane LIGESIRA. Sepse jane amerikan nuk me behet vone fare, se ato nuk jane e verteta e kesaj bote. Boten e njohim tashme pas shume e shume vitesh dhe mund te deklaroj se ka shume DASHAKEQESI ndaj shqiptareve sot. Me sa duket keto te washington post, do te kene marre ne telefon top qenistet, se ato ja "qenisin mire" Shqiperise e shqiptareve.

----------


## Scion

> Po thote ne Europe dhe jo ne bote,,,,,asnje nga keto qe permend ti sjane ne europe.
> 
> Ja dhe artikulli origjinal:
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/...ant-countries/


Shoku, e para nje here artikullin origjinal e ke ne postimin tim te pare, te dyten e hodha si reference se si tjajtohet ky lajm. Fakti qe lajmi ne shqiperi hidhet si bajge e trajtuar nga media bajge si puna e gazetes Tema nuk i rrit kredibilitetin pretendimit te ngritur me lart.

Pjerdhi mero baze dhe te tjeret bejne sikur zbuluan Eldoradon.
Po te shifni harten, nje pjese shume e mire e vendeve jane me gri, ndaj dhe sondazhi eshte futja sipas qejfit. Kur morra shembull Greqine, desha vetem te ilustroj pasaktesine e sondazheve te tilla tip "Drite-hije". Qe Greqia eshte vendi me rracist ne Ballkan ndoshta dhe ne bote, nuk ke nevoje per sondazhe por vetem hidhi nje sy lajmeve te perditshme qe vijne nga ai shtet :/

----------


## Akili-A

> Shoku, e para nje here artikullin origjinal e ke ne postimin tim te pare, te dyten e hodha si reference se si tjajtohet ky lajm. Fakti qe lajmi ne shqiperi hidhet si bajge e trajtuar nga media bajge si puna e gazetes Tema nuk i rrit kredibilitetin pretendimit te ngritur me lart.
> 
> Pjerdhi mero baze dhe te tjeret bejne sikur zbuluan Eldoradon.
> Po te shifni harten, nje pjese shume e mire e vendeve jane me gri, ndaj dhe sondazhi eshte futja sipas qejfit. Kur morra shembull Greqine, desha vetem te ilustroj pasaktesine e sondazheve te tilla tip "Drite-hije".* Qe Greqia eshte vendi me rracist ne Ballkan ndoshta dhe ne bote, nuk ke nevoje per sondazhe* por vetem hidhi nje sy lajmeve te perditshme qe vijne nga ai shtet :/


pse e degjeneron temen???/   

ai temen e solli te diskutoje mbi pjesen e sontazhit qe i perket shqiperise. dhe ti e devijon  te greqia per te prishur biseden. pasi nuk ke argumente.
hap nje tem tjeter per greqine apo kinen, nese ke deshire.

----------


## ane

> *Shqipëria, ndër vendet më raciste të botës* 
> 
> 
> 
> E përdishmja amerikane, duke realizuar një numër telefonatash të rastësishme në secilin shtet, pyeste personat se cilët nuk do të dëshironte të kishte fqinj pranë shtëpisë së tyre dhe në Indi, Jordani, Hong Kong e Bangladesh, nga lista me disa mundësi, më shumë se gjysma thanë se nuk do të dëshironin një person të një race tjetër.
> 
> 
> 
> * Top Channel*


Edhe keta qenkan racistaaa?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Scion

> pse e degjeneron temen???/   
> 
> ai temen e solli te diskutoje mbi pjesen e sontazhit qe i perket shqiperise. dhe ti e devijon  te greqia per te prishur biseden. pasi nuk ke argumente.
> hap nje tem tjeter per greqine apo kinen, nese ke deshire.


Degjenerimi i temes ka nisur qe me "lajmin" e gazetes TEMA.
Me te tjerat, merru ti. Argumentin qe solla une eshte sa per te hedhur poshte pretendimin e nje sondazhi "gjoja evropian".
shnet

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> *TEMA*


Ja sa raciste seshte usa 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...ts-nation.html


Ja sa e besueshme eshte  :buzeqeshje: 

=========
Po le te jemi mo
Keshtu mos te dyndemi me popuj te tjere mo lol

----------

